# How to stop tools from rusting in garage?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I have an unconditioned garage, so overnight it gets really cold, then in day it warms up and so on. Especially at this time of year. In Winter obviously it just freezes and stays frozen, but I'm thinking it's this time of year that's worse where it goes through a constant freeze/unfreeze cycle. 

I noticed that all my tools are starting to rust, hammers, squares, screwdrivers anything metal. I'm guessing this is bad for the power tools too. The garage is actually vented, as I do plan to finish it eventually so when I had to hire a guy to do work on my roof I got him to put a vent while he was there. 

Anything I can do, such as spray something on the tools, or is storing everything in the house the only answer?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Run a dehumidifier.
Spray the tools with a light film of WD 40. or one of the CRC films.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was thinking a dehumidifier as well, though because it's unconditioned space that's also not sealed I wonder what good it will do. I never thought of WD40 though, I will have to give that a try.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

WD is easy to find and work good, this one is more expencive but does not leave an oily film.
http://www.crcindustries.com/auto/?s=06026

When I used to have to deal with delivering machinery with an open trailer and there was a threat of rain all I did was spray it down with WD and wipe it down once it was inside the building and there would be no rust at all when I got there even though everything was wet.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Might just go with the WD-40 route for now, besides, that stuff smells awesome and I have at least 2 cans somewhere in the house.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Mind you, it was not for huffing, it was for spraying your tools! Lol


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh right. I need to go buy another can now. :laughing:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Growing up, a few years back, a lot of guys who didn't use certain tools as much during the winter months would protect critical parts of them, particularly the business end of saw blades, drill bits, etc., with parafin, basically candle wax. Not a bad idea, and the guy who I have sharpen certain saw blades for me still uses something similar, although his stuff seems to be more of a plastic or something; either way, it melts off during the first cut, and does not affect the operation in any way. The trick to squares, bevels, etc., is to stay ahead of the game, i.e. staying proactive with something like WD40, although I still prefer wiping a lot of my tools with a rag lightly soaked with motor oil. It can get messy on you if you get too aggresive, but you just need to remember that it doesn't take much, so you just keep cutting back until you get it right, and, for that reason, WD40 is still a good choice. On my combination and framing squares, and things like that, where you need to keep the numbers legible, I still use the old method of cleaning them up, spraying painting them, quickly wiping them off, let the in the numbers dry, then, after a day or two, lightly spraying with WD40. Not unlike mowing the yard, where you have to set aside time for routine maintenace of the mower, maintaining good, usable tools requires setting aside some time for a bit of TLC.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

WD-40 works pretty well. Boeshield T9 works even better.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Check out Fluid Film,...


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 18, 2012)

As simple as putting little oil on them.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Check out Fluid Film,...


Hmm I'll have to check that, and we actually do have a Grainger here so they may carry it locally. Is it less messy than WD-40? Otherwise I'll just stick to that. Once I finish my garage and condition it it probably wont be as much of an issue as I'll make sure to keep the humidity on the low side. Good for storing wood as well.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Personally I do not use WD-40 as a "rust inhibitor". Why? Because it does contain a small amount of water, seriously. Many years ago (about 40) a "Starrett Tool Co." rep showed us how using WD-40 on machine tools would cause them to get what is known as "black rust" on machine tools much quicker than other products. I own a few thousand dollars worth of precise measuring instruments and have never used WD-40 on them. For everyday use of personal hand tools there is hardly anything that matches using non-detergent motor oil and elbow grease to apply it. On my precision tools I have always used "Starrett M1" which is 100% petroleum based and dries to a "slick" film. I've even used "PB Blaster" on hand tools in a pinch and it works fine.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

Ive had people tell me that w-d 40 eats plastics not sure if its true or not so take it what its worth . i still use wd-40 though and also j-b 80 .


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

ratherbefishing said:


> Boeshield T9 works even better.


+1 on Boeshield. I use it on tools in my shed and ones stowed in sealed toolbox on the boat. Beats WD-40 by miles. I also run a dehumidifier in a shed but I did have to do a little work closing it up a little better.


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't have a lot of humidity in my area, but my method has worked well for me. I take those little crystal packets that come in boxes with brand new electronics and throw them in my tool box. Every time I find one it goes in a drawer or box. You know what i'm talking about? Those white pouches that suck up any moisture? People just throw them away, but they have great uses, and they're free (sorta) lol.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dwillems said:


> I don't have a lot of humidity in my area, but my method has worked well for me. I take those little crystal packets that come in boxes with brand new electronics and throw them in my tool box. Every time I find one it goes in a drawer or box. You know what i'm talking about? Those white pouches that suck up any moisture? People just throw them away, but they have great uses, and they're free (sorta) lol.


Silica gel. You can run them through the microwave to dry them back out again. I save mine when they come with stuff and leave them in drawers with metal tools.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> I have an unconditioned garage, so overnight it gets really cold, then in day it warms up and so on. Especially at this time of year. In Winter obviously it just freezes and stays frozen, but I'm thinking it's this time of year that's worse where it goes through a constant freeze/unfreeze cycle.
> 
> I noticed that all my tools are starting to rust, hammers, squares, screwdrivers anything metal. I'm guessing this is bad for the power tools too. The garage is actually vented, as I do plan to finish it eventually so when I had to hire a guy to do work on my roof I got him to put a vent while he was there.
> 
> Anything I can do, such as spray something on the tools, or is storing everything in the house the only answer?


To get rust off. Use RUST-OFF and than T-9 and you won't have any more rust. Sears i belive has it now. I live in s.e. florida and i have a complete wood shop and not of my tool's and bed's have rust. I use T-9 all the time even tho you don't have to. my 2 cents


----------



## GoneCrazzzy (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay dumb question here but I have read all the replies too which id great so far noe for snother question.I have applied the wd40 but Iis it better then to store them in a toolboxor hung on wall. Sounds dumb I knoe but my toolbox isnt air tight of course anf we had tools rust both ways. Any suggestions


----------



## GoneCrazzzy (Nov 20, 2014)

Tried posting thud before but must of done it wrong because I dont see it. So I apologize if this gets posted twice. My question is also about rust prevention I read through everyones posts and have lots more to research. But I have already sprayed the tools with the wd40 on them. Noe my question is on whay is the best way to store them. They are out in the garage so trying to keep them good of course but just wondering now is it better to store them in the toolbox whch of course isnt airtight. Or is it better to jang them on racks on the wall ? Sounds stupid to ask but have had tools rust both ways and just bought new ones so any advice would be great.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Work harder tools don't rust if they don't sit around


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Spray with WD40 and then wipe them off. The film left behind will protect them for quite some time.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

With carpet tools, we couldn't use WD-40 because it will stain carpet. We always sprayed with a silicone spray, then wiped with a clean rag. They won't rust and won't stain carpet. Also, on power stretcher poles, it made them easier to slide in and out.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

GoneCrazzzy said:


> Tried posting thud before but must of done it wrong because I dont see it. So I apologize if this gets posted twice. My question is also about rust prevention I read through everyones posts and have lots more to research. But I have already sprayed the tools with the wd40 on them.  Noe my question is on whay is the best way to store them. They are out in the garage so trying to keep them good of course but just wondering now is it better to store them in the toolbox whch of course isnt airtight. Or is it better to jang them on racks on the wall ? Sounds stupid to ask but have had tools rust both ways and just bought new ones so any advice would be great.


WD40 is not oil of any kind , it is water deplacement , that's what the WD stand's for , if just the tool's in the tool chest take it inside put in a closet? i have a wood shop and the only thing i use on my tool beds is this it is called T-9 you can get at sears stores it also comes with Rust-Off this will work , it will keep rust off ,,


----------



## AaAa (Nov 20, 2014)

rusty baker said:


> With carpet tools, we couldn't use WD-40 because it will stain carpet. We always sprayed with a silicone spray, then wiped with a clean rag. They won't rust and won't stain carpet. Also, on power stretcher poles, it made them easier to slide in and out.


Even if they were wiped off after the WD was applied they'd stain carpet?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Actually any oily substance will probably work. motor oil wiped on, cooking spray(Pam), kerosene, silicone, Vaseline, paste wax, etc.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Cosmoline.


----------

